# Melo Makes Team USA



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's the official 15 man roster for the upcoming World Championships in Japan:
Carmelo Anthony
Gilbert Arenas
Shane Battier
Chris Bosh
Bruce Bowen
Elton Brand
Kirk Hinrich
Dwight Howard
Lebron James
Antawn Jamison
Joe Johnson
Brad Miller
Chris Paul
Amare Stoudemire
Dwyane Wade

That's 5 players from the '03 draft (Melo, Bron, Wade, Bosh, and Hinrich). Any thoughts on Mike Krzyslkgaslgasdfl's selections? Who do you think are gonna be the 3 to get cut when the roster is slimmed to 12?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

overall a much better team than the last. If I had seen LB and Iverson representing this country I think I would puke. I think Coach K should have picked between the two defensive specialists for the tournament. Carrying one makes sense, but you dont need two of them. 

Jamison should be cut. And so should Amare this summer. I dont know if it will happen, but I hope he doesnt over do it before the season. Otherwise the suns chances are out the window.

I like Hinrich Arenas and Johnson, plenty of outside shooters. And with a guy like Chris Paul starting at PG (yes, Id start him), you are guaranteed to get everyone involved. 

Dwight Howard Center

Carmelo Anthony Power Forward

Lebron James Small Foward

Joe Johnson Shooting Guard

Chris Paul Point Guard

D Wade 6th man, I know everyone is going to say its unfair he doesnt start, but from a team stand point it would be really nice to have his energy off the bench. I dont trust Gilbert Arenas to get everyone involved, so Id play him off the ball off the bench.

If your going to keep Amare dont start him or expect him to play big minutes. Have him backup center. Melo makes sense at PF in international play. Thats an unguardable lineup, and I think everyone on the floor is also capable of team D. Howard is one hell of a rebounder and shot blocker. no reason to have two bigs like him on the floor at the same time. we arent playing teams with multiple low post scoring threats.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

isnt there still a second cut left? i thought they have to get down to 12...?

AI shoulda been there.

either way this team will win by 20 every game i have no doubt in my mind...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> isnt there still a second cut left? i thought they have to get down to 12...?
> 
> AI shoulda been there.
> 
> either way this team will win by 20 every game i have no doubt in my mind...


yes its getting cut to 12. thats why i made my suggestions for the 3 cuts. You could point to AIs age, but then look a bruce bowen.

lets be honest, its the way he plays. 

Honestly, id much rather have AI2 on the team.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Here's the official 15 man roster for the upcoming World Championships in Japan:
> Carmelo Anthony
> Gilbert Arenas
> Shane Battier
> ...


Jamison, paul, and miller will be cut.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Jamison, paul, and miller will be cut.


i think the coaches LOVE paul.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

my lineup:

C- howard
PF- melo
SF- bowen
SG- joe johnson
PG- bron


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Here's the official 15 man roster for the upcoming World Championships in Japan:
> Carmelo Anthony
> Gilbert Arenas
> Shane Battier
> ...


*CONGRATS TO MELO!! YOU DESERVE IT!*

However...

Couldn't team USA do better then Kirk Hinrich ? This guy is vastly overrated, and has been since his days as a Jayhawk.I'm also on the fence about Antawn Jamison and Chris Paul. I wouldn't mind if any of these people get cut off the roster.

I also don't like the Brad Miller choice.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Carmelo Anthony
> Gilbert Arenas
> Shane Battier
> Chris Bosh
> ...


I like the Miller choice, people forget how good of a passer he is out of the post. I think most people agree Jamison should be gone. Then I say get rid of either Bowen or Battier, no need for both. If it was my choice, Shane would stay. The third cut's a tough one, I guess I'd hafta see how Amare's doing before I decided.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> I like the Miller choice, people forget how good of a passer he is out of the post. I think most people agree Jamison should be gone. Then I say get rid of either Bowen or Battier, no need for both. If it was my choice, Shane would stay. The third cut's a tough one, I guess I'd hafta see how Amare's doing before I decided.


miller doesnt play in the post...but he is an EXCELLENT passer from the top of the key/outside. and he can shoot lights out...

my cuts: 
battier- hes bowen's replacement in the future, but we dont need him when we have bowen...
jamison- lol! why the **** is even invited to the team and somebody like AI isnt? bs if u ask me...
amare- he's not gonna play! why take somebody's spot??? put him back on the team for the olympics...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*My Cuts:* Battier, Jamison and Miller.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kuskid said:


> Here's the official 15 man roster for the upcoming World Championships in Japan:
> Carmelo Anthony
> Gilbert Arenas
> Shane Battier
> ...


Starting 5...

C - Dwight Howard or Bosh
PF - Elton Brand or Amare
SF - LeBron James
SG - Dwayne Wade
PG - Chris Paul

My Cuts: Battier, Jamison and Miller.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Steez said:


> Starting 5...
> 
> C - Dwight Howard or Bosh
> PF - Elton Brand or Amare
> ...


lol that is aweful!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol that is aweful!


I like it besides the Paul choice. I think Paul still needs to show he's got more then one good season in him. If he does what he did last season again this season, and tops it. I'll jump on the Paul bandwagon, and have no shame.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

paul, wade, and james on the floor at the same time? um no!

then u add howard, and brand to the mix? i thought the goal of team USA was to have SHOOTERS on the floor???????????????

aweful...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

after the scrimmage last night:



> And for as good as Battier and Co. were tonight as a unit, the second quarter belonged to Anthony. Whether it was going in lefty for a lay-in, pressuring the ball on the defensive end, making a slick baseline move to finish with a two-handed dunk, or stroking it from outside, Anthony was on his game everywhere on the court.
> 
> "From the first practice until now," Coach K said, "nobody has played any harder than Carmelo, on both ends of the court."
> 
> ...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

He is going to make Larry Brown look like a stupid old ******* who sits on the couch watching the games inbetween running to the bathroom, oh wait....


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

amazing how well melo responds to college coaches...???

seriously though. melo is in the best shape of his life. the jumper is there and the defense has picked up greatly. i love his work ethic. hes really trying hard to prove many people wrong. hes gonna be real special for us


----------

